# Going in circles again!



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I have got INTJ in a lot of tests and INFJ too, but i cannot understand Ni. I know I don't use Si. I make most decisions based on my feelings especially when I am stressed. I don't know where Se comes in my stack. I have associated Se with being physical and knowing your body and being comfortable with it, which I am not.


Yes, I also don't think you use much Si. The last sentence makes me think you a are an intuitive. 

Inferior Se in an INFJ - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

> For example, I may fear that my house will get burglarized because I doubt my ability to remember to lock my house or notice when someone tries to get in. *I may pause before using power tools or machinery because I’m afraid I’m going to hurt myself*. That kind of paranoia. I can be impulsive in the worst ways, oftentimes causing me to overeat or spend too much money on something that I don’t really need. *I also sometimes miss opportunities when they come to me sometimes.*


I have noticed that I am hyper alert when not being so would be a risk to my body. I also wake up from sleep, shocked If i hear an unfamiliar noise at night. I fear burglars have entered my home and then think of what i should do. Its palpitable. But this only happens occasionally. 


> I am very clumsy and oblivious to the world around me.


I am clumsy but not oblivious to my surroundings especially when I am outside. I my miss a lot of details thinking about what's coming next, but I am aware.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I am clumsy but not oblivious to my surroundings especially when I am outside. I my miss a lot of details thinking about what's coming next, but I am aware.


What about ENFJ?

Inferior Ti:
Inferior Ti - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

oblivion7 said:


> Also I came across this post
> 
> I agree with the bolded part. I remember pictures of ponds that I have seen in photographs with swans in it, even one image from an anime show that I watched before called Princess Tutu. They are not detailed, just impressions.


OK you asked, what I will recall is a specific picture of the object but I often don't know where I saw it or if I even saw it. (Sometimes I do know where I saw it.) It does look very realistic though. Not imaginary, it's rooted in sensory experience and it'll have the relevant characteristics of the object's category. It's detailed in that way and is a complete impression of sensory detail overall. As if it were in front of me in real life, that is, I perceive it in the same way, same overall impression and details.

So not like yours, I guess, because I can pull sensory details from the image, while you say yours are purely impressions.




Kitty23 said:


> Sounds accurate enough
> 
> Se vs Si
> Question on Se vs. Si - Usually it's like, Se is... - Funky MBTI in Fiction
> ...


_"Si-Te translates it into facts and statements of one’s inner self."_ Ah this is a good summary for me, the rest of the Si description, especially the Si-Fe part, was too emotional for my liking lol

I'm not sure how prejudiced I am when deciding to store certain memories.. it's definitely not emotional prejudice, I usually store stuff that stood out to me in some way, especially when I get the feel that it just does not add up with the rest of my memories. So in that sense I focus on consistency. (I would say consistency is the main factor in processing my experiences.) That's when I will have to analyse in retrospect later when I finally get to have an insight on its meaning, e.g. by comparing it to a new experience. So as a result I like to have a larger worldview coming out of the experiences and other facts (after additional logical processing of all that) but it's not directly symbolic like if I was a xxNJ type.




> Hence I don't think I have Si because most of the time I don't feel much about my previous experiences and I lose a lot of details in it. I just remember the general theme. So the other option is Se.


We definitely differ again, I don't ever lose the details, they all stay. I'd hate to lose them. It doesn't mean I remember everything but what I remember stays that way, like forever. I don't feel much either but I'm not emotional in general. I can actually recall what emotion I felt if I did originally feel an emotion but I do not actually relive the emotion itself. It's just a fact of which emotion I had back then, lol. To be more precise, it's the fact of which emotional impression is stored, I can "see" the impression but not feel it emotionally, if this makes sense.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

oblivion7 said:


> I have associated Se with being physical and knowing your body and being comfortable with it, which I am not.
> 
> (...)
> 
> I am clumsy but not oblivious to my surroundings especially when I am outside. I my miss a lot of details thinking about what's coming next, but I am aware.


Hmm well if you aren't even comfortable in your body that's a strong cue for Intuition.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

Looking at the test Kitty23 linked out of curiosity..

Question 14 seems Ti with Ne, rather than just Ti, with the word games and riddles part. (_"14. I am energized by wit, word games, puzzles, riddles: anything that involves my inner sense of logic and reasoning. I like breaking concepts down in my head in order to understand them."_)

Not a bad test otherwise. I'm STJ>STP in it and scored lowest on Ne


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@grumpytiger 



> It's detailed in that way and is a complete impression of sensory detail overall. As if it were in front of me in real life, that is, I perceive it in the same way, same overall impression and details.


Sounds like Si 



> "Si-Te translates it into facts and statements of one’s inner self." Ah this is a good summary for me, the rest of the Si description, especially the Si-Fe part, was too emotional for my liking lol


XD



> That's when I will have to analyse in retrospect later when I finally get to have an insight on its meaning, e.g. by comparing it to a new experience. So as a result I like to have a larger worldview coming out of the experiences and other facts (after additional logical processing of all that) but it's not directly symbolic like if I was a xxNJ type.


Sounds like Si+ Te to me. Yes, it seems people tend to forget Si looks for meaning as well, whereas Se does not. Si looks for concrete meaning. Ni looks for conceptual meaning. Sounds like you look for concrete meaning. 



> Looking at the test Kitty23 linked out of curiosity..
> 
> Question 14 seems Ti with Ne, rather than just Ti, with the word games and riddles part. ("14. I am energized by wit, word games, puzzles, riddles: anything that involves my inner sense of logic and reasoning. I like breaking concepts down in my head in order to understand them.")
> 
> Not a bad test otherwise. I'm STJ>STP in it and scored lowest on Ne


Yeah, I think it's better than the keys2 cognition one at least. Overall, good test.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

Kitty23 said:


> Sounds like Si


OK, how does Se see the pond?




> Sounds like Si+ Te to me. Yes, it seems people tend to forget Si looks for meaning as well, whereas Se does not. Si looks for concrete meaning. Ni looks for conceptual meaning. Sounds like you look for concrete meaning.


Yeah, it's pretty concrete and logical. When I say concrete, I mean literal; it's somewhat abstract in the sense of being an overall framework in the mind and not something touchable in front of you, but it's not symbolic otherwise.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

@oblivion7 Not to worry, you haven't faded into oblivion  So, I'd like to hear more on how you treat logic/logical facts and reasoning, Ti, Te, to see if that's more likely your inferior or Se instead.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@grumpytiger 



> OK, how does Se see the pond?


They just see a pond. Se users just literally see what's in front of them. No deeper meaning. No impressions. Se see's nothing less, nothing more...they simply see the pond for exactly what it is. Si is subjective. Se is objective. 



> Yeah, it's pretty concrete and logical. When I say concrete, I mean literal; it's somewhat abstract in the sense of being an overall framework in the mind and not something touchable in front of you, but it's not symbolic otherwise.


Concrete and literal is sensing. Se has no abstract quality to it, but Si does. Si can easily symbolize stuff but it's going to be real, physical, tangible, symbols.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@Kitty23. Sorry for late reply I have been kind of busy. I saw the inferior Ti post. Could not relate much. I know for sure that I have an introverted dominant function because I am detached from the present moment, like my head is a more compelling place to be in than the outside world. I don't use Si, I am not sure about Ti and its a tug between Ni and Fi, but seems like I have Fe> Fi. So there it is, all my conclusions until now. :dry:


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

oblivion7 said:


> Someone please respond


check this out:

Psychological Types - Wikisocion


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@grumpytiger


> @oblivion7 Not to worry, you haven't faded into oblivion


 :laughing: Quite a pun on my name :wink: 



> So, I'd like to hear more on how you treat logic/logical facts and reasoning, Ti, Te, to see if that's more likely your inferior or Se instead.


So you have any questions you could ask specifically, cause its a bit vague.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Sorry for late reply I have been kind of busy. I saw the inferior Ti post. Could not relate much. I know for sure that I have an introverted dominant function because I am detached from the present moment, like my head is a more compelling place to be in than the outside world. I don't use Si, I am not sure about Ti and its a tug between Ni and Fi, but seems like I have Fe> Fi. So there it is, all my conclusions until now


. 
That's ok. So you're an introvert who doesn't use dominant Si. That leaves, Fi, Ni, and Ti. But it does seem you use Fe so that leaves:
INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se
ISTP= Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
INTP= Ti, Ne, Si, Fe


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah that's right. so now I have to figure out which one of these I am INFJ, ISTP or INTP. Dom Ti or Dom Ni?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

How important is group harmony to you?
Are you pretty good at not offending others?
How easily do you feel what others are feeling? 
How much do you care about knowing how something works? If I put a gadget in front of you would you want to take it apart to figure out how it works? 
Do you get one idea at a time or several ideas at once? 
Do others say you talk scattered? 
Do you like to go into things on a deep level or shallow level? 
How practical are you? 
How much do you care about applying theory to the real world? 
How spontaneous and impulsive are you?
Do you want to work with experiences or concepts?


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

oblivion7 said:


> @grumpytiger :laughing: Quite a pun on my name :wink:


:laughing:




> So you have any questions you could ask specifically, cause its a bit vague.


I see inferior Ti was already discussed... But I was more thinking about inferior Te. Do you relate to this? How Te Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@Kitty23

*How important is group harmony to you?* 
Group harmony is important, to focus on more important things, its better to have less chaos around you. but sometimes what the group decides in the name of harmony may not be accepted by everyone and that's okay. every individual has their rights too and should also have the freedom to take their own decisions.

*Are you pretty good at not offending others?*
I never try to offend someone knowingly, but sometimes in anger I may blurt out some hurtful things,for which I do feel guilty but sometimes I feel like they deserve it. but i feel bad afterwards.
*
How easily do you feel what others are feeling?* 
I can guess from facial expressions, but still I don't feel what they feel. I can sense it and sometimes it rubs on me.

*How much do you care about knowing how something works? If I put a gadget in front of you would you want to take it apart to figure out how it works? *
I would not try to take apart that gadget. I could read about its working in an article, but then i'm not interested in reading it too:tongue:

*Do you get one idea at a time or several ideas at once? *
One idea at a time.

*Do others say you talk scattered?* 
No

*Do you like to go into things on a deep level or shallow level?* 
Deep level

*How practical are you? *
I'm idealistic to a fault.

*How much do you care about applying theory to the real world? *
Not much. I don't care about application of theory. Its not interesting to me. 

*How spontaneous and impulsive are you?*
I am spontaneous and impulsive when I am angry and emotional. 

*Do you want to work with experiences or concepts?*
work with concepts definitely.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@oblivion7 

So before you answered the questions, 
INFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se
ISTP= Ti, Se, Ni, Fe
INTP= Ti, Ne, Si, Fe 

were left. Now let's look at your answers. 



> How important is group harmony to you?
> Group harmony is important, to focus on more important things, its better to have less chaos around you. but sometimes what the group decides in the name of harmony may not be accepted by everyone and that's okay. every individual has their rights too and should also have the freedom to take their own decisions.


Probably auxiliary Fe and judging type. 



> Are you pretty good at not offending others?
> I never try to offend someone knowingly, but sometimes in anger I may blurt out some hurtful things, for which I do feel guilty but sometimes I feel like they deserve it. but i feel bad afterwards.


Could be inferior Se 



> How easily do you feel what others are feeling?
> I can guess from facial expressions, but still I don't feel what they feel. I can sense it and sometimes it rubs on me.


I'm thinking auxiliary Fe. 



> How much do you care about knowing how something works? If I put a gadget in front of you would you want to take it apart to figure out how it works?
> I would not try to take apart that gadget. I could read about its working in an article, but then i'm not interested in reading it too


So this right here makes me doubt dominant Ti. 



> Do you get one idea at a time or several ideas at once?
> One idea at a time


.
Shows low or no Ne. So I would cross off INTP. 



> Do others say you talk scattered?
> No


Once again shows low or no Ne. 



> Do you like to go into things on a deep level or shallow level?
> Deep level


Ni. Ni likes to go deep. Ne is shallow. 



> How practical are you?
> I'm idealistic to a fault.


Suggests NF type. 



> How much do you care about applying theory to the real world?
> Not much. I don't care about application of theory. Its not interesting to me.


Suggests intuition over sensing. 



> How spontaneous and impulsive are you?
> I am spontaneous and impulsive when I am angry and emotional.


good observation about yourself. Sounds like inferior Se



> Do you want to work with experiences or concepts?
> work with concepts definitely.


Intuition over sensing. 

So for me, the evidence strongly points in the direction of INFJ


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@grumpytiger 

out of the four positions this describes me much more.
Inferior Te (IXFP): I know I had that information before, but I’m not sure where it is. I long to be efficient, but I can’t seem to pull it off. I do like organizing my books, though; they have their own system! I don’t like schedules, but they help me stay on track. Oh, this is wrong! I know I’m forgetting something! I should be more organized! I like to be efficient, and try to use my time wisely, and I enjoy having some sense of control over my life and environment.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Inferior Te (IXFP): I know I had that information before, but I’m not sure where it is. I long to be efficient, but I can’t seem to pull it off. I do like organizing my books, though; they have their own system! I don’t like schedules, but they help me stay on track. Oh, this is wrong! I know I’m forgetting something! I should be more organized! I like to be efficient, and try to use my time wisely, and I enjoy having some sense of control over my life and environment.


Remember though that Te= external organization and Ti= internal organization. So in reality a Ti user is going to care less about planning, scheduling, organizing, etc than a strong Te user.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@Kitty23 Yeah, I care less about planning things that are required of me. Like sometimes I make lists to put things in perspective but I rarely follow it because either I have created a list which is not realistic or I am too much of a perfectionist that if the first item does not get completed, I just throw the list and make a fresh one or not make at all. This is why previously I thought I was a P rather than J however the J/P divide is not reliable in assessing types especially not introverts.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

So you're thinking INFJ?


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well looking at it from perspective of function stack I have Fe as my auxiliary.I am introvert and a feeler and i prefer Fe more than Fi. Now I know I don't use Si as my dominant for sure so I must be Ni. I always come to this conclusion but what makes me doubt my type is the nature of Ni. How it is described in this vague elusive way and also Like it were one of a kind special cognitive function which I don't like, because at times I am more dumb than most other people. 

Also there is another description of Ni types having tendency to plan as far ahead as 10 years. I procrastinate a lot. I am a horrible planner, none of my plans work out the way its supposed to. However I plan what to do and how to behave and think of whatever hurdles I could face when I am working in my external environment. In the safety of my home its totally another thing. 

INFJ comes close to describing my tangled mind.:dry:


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Also there is another description of Ni types having tendency to plan as far ahead as 10 years. I procrastinate a lot. I am a horrible planner, none of my plans work out the way its supposed to. However I plan what to do and how to behave and think of whatever hurdles I could face when I am working in my external environment. In the safety of my home its totally another thing.
> 
> INFJ comes close to describing my tangled mind.


Well Ni looks far out into the future but planning is Te or/and J. INFJ's use Ti. So an INTJ is much more about planning than an INFJ.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

So how does the J part show up in INFJ ?


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

oblivion7 said:


> *How important is group harmony to you?*
> Group harmony is important, to focus on more important things, its better to have less chaos around you. but sometimes what the group decides in the name of harmony may not be accepted by everyone and that's okay. every individual has their rights too and should also have the freedom to take their own decisions.


Sounds Fi > Fe because you look at people as individuals over the group harmony. You would be strong in both Fi and Fe but preferring Fi. Not sure why @Kitty23 thinks this is aux Fe. Everywhere I read that Fi picks the individual over the group.



> *Are you pretty good at not offending others?*
> I never try to offend someone knowingly, but sometimes in anger I may blurt out some hurtful things,for which I do feel guilty but sometimes I feel like they deserve it. but i feel bad afterwards.


F



> *How easily do you feel what others are feeling?*
> I can guess from facial expressions, but still I don't feel what they feel. I can sense it and sometimes it rubs on me.


Again, I read everywhere that Fi doesn't feel what others feel, only Fe does, Fi users instead can guess by putting themselves in the other person's shoes. Do you do this?



> *How much do you care about knowing how something works? If I put a gadget in front of you would you want to take it apart to figure out how it works?*
> I would not try to take apart that gadget. I could read about its working in an article, but then i'm not interested in reading it too:tongue:


F



> *Do you get one idea at a time or several ideas at once? *
> One idea at a time.


Introversion / weak N / not sure though



> *Do others say you talk scattered?*
> No


Not a Ne-dom ? 



> *Do you like to go into things on a deep level or shallow level?*
> Deep level


Introversion



> *How practical are you?*
> I'm idealistic to a fault.


NF



> *How much do you care about applying theory to the real world? *
> Not much. I don't care about application of theory. Its not interesting to me.


Not ST



> *Do you want to work with experiences or concepts?*
> work with concepts definitely.


Sounds N...

Btw how well do you understand Ne? Do you only have trouble with understanding Ni?




oblivion7 said:


> @grumpytiger
> 
> out of the four positions this describes me much more.
> Inferior Te (IXFP): I know I had that information before, but I’m not sure where it is. I long to be efficient, but I can’t seem to pull it off. I do like organizing my books, though; they have their own system! I don’t like schedules, but they help me stay on track. Oh, this is wrong! I know I’m forgetting something! I should be more organized! I like to be efficient, and try to use my time wisely, and I enjoy having some sense of control over my life and environment.


OK not surprising.

I recommend checking out the Fe, Fi, Ne, Ni ones too here Cognitive Functions - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

> *Do you get one idea at a time or several ideas at once? *
> One idea at a time.


When I said one idea at a time it was not literally just one idea but in comparison to having several ideas at once in my head, I'll think of maybe two or three but my first idea is what I'll stick to most of the time. It just portrays that I need to be more open-minded.:tongue:

Its good that you suggested me to look up Fe, Fi, Ne, Ni because these are the functions that I believe influence me more than any other. I am weak on the S T aspects.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> When I said one idea at a time it was not literally just one idea but in comparison to having several ideas at once in my head, I'll think of maybe two or three but my first idea is what I'll stick to most of the time. It just portrays that I need to be more open-minded.
> 
> Its good that you suggested me to look up Fe, Fi, Ne, Ni because these are the functions that I believe influence me more than any other. I am weak on the S T aspects.


Ah ok. I misunderstood then. I would say INFP or INFJ are good options for you.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

oblivion7 said:


> When I said one idea at a time it was not literally just one idea but in comparison to having several ideas at once in my head, I'll think of maybe two or three but my first idea is what I'll stick to most of the time. It just portrays that I need to be more open-minded.:tongue:
> 
> Its good that you suggested me to look up Fe, Fi, Ne, Ni because these are the functions that I believe influence me more than any other. I am weak on the S T aspects.


OK, I'll be curious to see where that gets you.

I think you didn't see this question of mine - how well do you understand Ne? Do you only have trouble with understanding Ni?


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

The thing is I have to understand these functions from what i read, from the descriptions. I do not have close relationships with Ne dom/aux people. I may have met them but I have rarely let anyone close to me, or got close enough to someone to see their Dominant function. My parents are both sensors, hence I can only write here what I know from the articles. 

From what I understood, extraverted intuition is concerned with connections between objects. It derives its connections from outside unlike Ni, which is subjective. From all the articles that I have come across and posts too, it seems Ne users form such connections effortlessly and form a lot of links. It expands outward and towards a broad encompassing view. The problem with Ne function descriptions is that it paints it as a sort of crazy, bouncy generation of an idea cloud. All those ideas linked but the link may not be between two important aspects of either objects, rather its based on similarities that seem a bit out there and makes my head go what? when i read examples of it.

I do not know if Ne users may find these connections that they make crazy, or if it is this expansive as described. I do not know if this is a correct understanding but it is what I have gathered from everything I have read. 

I think I can get a sort of essence of the function from its descriptions but to apply it to understand me is difficult because these assumptions that I feel are just that, what I got from reading articles. I have not tried to type people because I have never been closer to them to actually ascertain it. I do not want to come to conclusions from just a few behaviours of them, because I can never know their inner motivations if I am just an acquaintance.

oops that was long...:tongue:


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> The thing is I have to understand these functions from what i read, from the descriptions. I do not have close relationships with Ne dom/aux people. I may have met them but I have rarely let anyone close to me, or got close enough to someone to see their Dominant function. My parents are both sensors, hence I can only write here what I know from the articles.
> 
> From what I understood, extraverted intuition is concerned with connections between objects. It derives its connections from outside unlike Ni, which is subjective. From all the articles that I have come across and posts too, it seems Ne users form such connections effortlessly and form a lot of links. It expands outward and towards a broad encompassing view. The problem with Ne function descriptions is that it paints it as a sort of crazy, bouncy generation of an idea cloud. All those ideas linked but the link may not be between two important aspects of either objects, rather its based on similarities that seem a bit out there and makes my head go what? when i read examples of it.


Yes, that is correct. 



> I do not know if Ne users may find these connections that they make crazy, or if it is this expansive as described. I do not know if this is a correct understanding but it is what I have gathered from everything I have read.


No, it's non/low Ne users that find these connections crazy, not the strong Ne user. Yes, Ne is expansive. Ne is an explosion of several ideas a at once, usually coming across as scatterbrained and random to non/low Ne users. 



> I think I can get a sort of essence of the function from its descriptions but to apply it to understand me is difficult because these assumptions that I feel are just that, what I got from reading articles. I have not tried to type people because I have never been closer to them to actually ascertain it. I do not want to come to conclusions from just a few behaviours of them, because I can never know their inner motivations if I am just an acquaintance.


I personally have not seen any evidence for you using Ne, especially strong Ne.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

From the examples of Ne that i have read, it just seems to me that the connections are distracting. I mean i would rather stick to the topic than try to expand to different topics. But the different connections are interesting if its a non serious topic. However at a certain point the discussion ends up being scattered. Different points of view are important and really help one to be open minded but i like to focus on ideas that are probable, that would likely result in coming to a conclusion rather than being more open than it was before.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> From the examples of Ne that i have read, it just seems to me that the connections are distracting. I mean i would rather stick to the topic than try to expand to different topics. But the different connections are interesting if its a non serious topic. However at a certain point the discussion ends up being scattered.


Shows you use low or no Ne



> Different points of view are important and really help one to be open minded but i like to focus on ideas that are probable, that would likely result in coming to a conclusion rather than being more open than it was before.


Shows you are a judging type- focus on coming to a conclusion. 

Can't remember if I mentioned this before or not but you can also have people guess your type on this thread: 
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-things-about-yourself-type-person-above.html


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

oblivion7 said:


> I think I can get a sort of essence of the function from its descriptions but to apply it to understand me is difficult because these assumptions that I feel are just that, what I got from reading articles. I have not tried to type people because I have never been closer to them to actually ascertain it. I do not want to come to conclusions from just a few behaviours of them, because I can never know their inner motivations if I am just an acquaintance.


OK, this and the other posts you've made now show low Ne, I agree with Kitty23.

I would say you're either an ISFP who's a bit too in their head and possibly an enneagram 4 to account for the idealism or an INFJ but that somehow makes less sense to me overall, though possible alright, especially if you (not intentionally, of course) tried to downplay your own Intuition.

Ni to me doesn't seem so magical by the way. Forget anything about psychic powers really. It's just a thinking process that focuses on impressions it gets from things and unconsciously processes them further then can perceive patterns about the future and other things, but it's not psychic, it's more like, data from experience unconsciously processed over time in a way that it's natural to see what will (most likely) happen in the future after X thing happened. Without being aware of the concrete sensory details much because the impressions beyond the concrete data in the "here and now" is what the Ni focuses on. I might be oversimplifying it a bit here now but it's really not a magical thing.

Read the Ni in different positions on that site linked earlier: How Ni Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

Do you think the Ni-dom and Ni-aux descriptions or the Ni-tertiary fits you more?


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@Kitty23 I have posted in the thread you gave. but maybe I was a bit too serious. It was meant to be a fun typing exercise but anyways.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

oops double post


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

Long post coming.. BEWARE

@grumpytiger I went to FunkyMBTI site looked up Ni, Ne Fi and Fe and have underlined what i agree and written in bold my reponses. Its long.. so just look at the bold underlined parts. 

How Ni Acts in all 4 Positions



> *Dominant Ni* (INXJ: No, I haven’t learned this before. I just know how to do it, that’s all. Let me guess what that means… am I right? Yes! I knew it! You can’t ask me to stop thinking about the future; I think about it all the time! That person is going to do that, and this will happen as a result. I am not wrong. You wait and see. (Told you!, *sometimes*) I don’t like this, it didn’t happen the way I anticipated it would! No, I don’t want to change my plan at the last minute! How can I fix this? Where did I go wrong? I have a creative way to explain this process to you! Interpreting symbolism comes easily to me. Visualizing my goals, and my future, makes me happy and energizes me! I can see where I want to be, and where I am, and come up with each step necessary to reach my dreams.





> *Auxiliary Ni* (ENXJ): I feel very strongly that this is about to happen, and I intend to use my foreknowledge to do something about it. No, I am not surprised this happened. I knew it would. I am not going to support that company, because they will go under in six months. This person is not worth my time, because they are dishonest and I know they will betray me. Last night, I didn’t know what to do… but now, suddenly, the answer is staring me in the face! I know what to do to accomplish everything! You can’t fool me, because I can see your true self. People tell me that my advice is profound and insightful. I sometimes hide what I know, when I know it, because it freaks people out.





> *Tertiary Ni* (ISXP): I love the silence. It allows me to think about my future, and what I want to accomplish. I like to come up with new ways of doing or seeing things. Don’t tell anyone, but I like symbolism, archetypes, and mysteries. I find them interesting. I sometimes feel like I know what is going to happen, before it happens… and I’m usually right. I don’t know how I knew that about you; I just did. I can visualize a goal, and won’t stop until I turn it into a reality. I trust my insights more in my creativity than in life, but am learning to use my random moments of foreknowledge to create long-term goals.


So I guess I am more comfortable agreeing with tert Ni description. 

How Ne Acts in all 4 Positions



> *Tertiary Ne* (ESXJ): Oh, that new idea is interesting! I’d like to talk about it with you! But I need to be somewhere in twenty minutes, so let’s keep it on track as much as we can. It feels like you are not tied to reality with this idea; can we pull it back to something tangible? I think I have several ideas as to what really happened back there. This discovery may help me discover my greater purpose in life. I suspected this was going to happen…


How Fi Acts in all 4 Positions



> *Dominant Fi* (IXFP): I know that this is good, and that is bad. I know that you’re not who you say you are. I don’t need to focus on that particular idea, because it is less important than this other idea or belief.(* I focus on that whenever I come across such differences when I interact, and kind of become cautious as I see that the other person is faking it and has negative intentions and generally a negative attitude, otherwise its okay to me.*) I want to focus on what is important, and I can see the measure of importance of everything in my life: people, causes, thoughts, actions, and feelings. Does this belief conflict with mine? Do I think this action is wrong? If so, I won’t do it. I know what I believe and what is worth believing in.Please, let me have some time to mull over this life-altering decision. I don’t want to make the wrong choice. I feel strong and confident in who I am, and what I believe. I have total faith in you. I know what you need, and will stand up for you when you need me to. I am good at protecting others and showing patience in mediating between them.





> *Auxiliary Fi* (EXFP): I am happiest when staying true to what I believe and what I want for my life. I know what I want, what beliefs and ideals motivate me, and how I feel about something. This is good, and that is bad. I know you’re only pretending, because I can see right through you. How does this new belief measure up against my life, my goals, and my core values? I believe no one should enforce morality; it should be a conscious choice we make. I care very much about you. I am loyal to you. I have great enthusiasm and many feelings toward you, but I show it through actions rather than words. You don’t have to say anything for me to be able to connect to and understand your meaning. I am okay with silent affection.


How Fe Acts in all 4 Positions



> *Auxiliary Fe* (IXFJ): I know what is important to you, and can support you in it, provided it doesn’t hurt others. I’m not always comfortable taking sides. Can we talk about this and reach a compromise that keeps everyone happy?(* I don’t want to make everyone happy by compromising on something that I feel is important to me. I feel it only buries the grudges inside. You need to let whatever is bothering you out and tell the person and then maybe reach a compromise if its possible or don’t. Atleast you don’t have do things that you dislike just to keep the peace. *) I don’t want to upset people, and I can easily fit into a group and make everyone feel wanted and involved. Your emotions can influence mine, so I am careful not to let too many people in. I want to take care of you, and protect you. You are so talented. I hope you know that, and how much I like you. I’m happy to serve, *but feel better when I get how I feel off my chest and out into the open.*





> *Inferior Fe* (IXTP): I want to help you, but I’m not sure what to say to make you feel better.( *I have trouble assuring someone because I don’t want to come off as weird, so I feel uncomfortable while lending emotional support, because I don’t know what kind of support the person is looking for: practical advice or just listening or something else*) I feel protective of you, and I don’t want to hurt your feelings, but sometimes I do. I would never admit it in a million years, but I care how you see me and I need your encouragement. The more I respect you, the more hurt I am if you ignore or belittle me. That being said… I really don’t understand why you’re making such emotional decisions!


 I know this is long. I am sorry but I just don't like saying I agree more with Fe than Fi, I like to show my reasons for it too. :tongue:


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I have posted in the thread you gave. but maybe I was a bit too serious. It was meant to be a fun typing exercise but anyways.


No, no such thing as too serious for that thread. You can always keep writing 5 more things about yourself to keep getting others opinions. It looks like you most relate to Fe.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh can i keep writing points about myself. I didn't know that. Thanks. Okay I'll get opinions from there too. Yeah I think I can safely confirm that I use Fe but maybe the enneagram 4 and 5 influence results in a change in Fe i show in real life.

But If you do have time what can you make out from the Funkymbti site descriptions that I posted. I know its long, but I have underlined and put in bold the important parts I agree with.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Oh can i keep writing points about myself. I didn't know that. Thanks. Okay I'll get opinions from there too. Yeah I think I can safely confirm that I use Fe but maybe the enneagram 4 and 5 influence results in a change in Fe i show in real life.
> 
> But If you do have time what can you make out from the Funkymbti site descriptions that I posted. I know its long, but I have underlined and put in bold the important parts I agree with.


Yes, make as many posts on there as you want! Well it looked like you related to Fe the most. I'll look at what you bolded/underlined again though.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I looked at what you underlined/bolded again. Have you looked at what every function looks like? From the ones you listed it seems Fe is one you connect with most.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well i only looked at those four. Fe, Fi, Ne and Ni. If you want I'll look at other functions too and post my thoughts on it here. Hey I posted again in the 5 things about yourself type thread that you gave, and this time I have really thought upon and written the points. Can you try to look at what you see here in terms of functions. I'll post my points in here as well so that others can give their views too.

Some more points about me. I would love to get opinions on the functions I seem to have from these points.



> 1. I can grasp concepts quickly. I can be proficient at many subjects, because I can easily understand things just from reading books. However I also tend to forget the details of whatever I learn easily but the general theme remains.
> 
> 2. I get stressed from having to multitask without compromising my focus on details and performing all the correct steps. I used to get really stressed in chemistry labs, because I have to weigh substances, then prepare accurate solutions and then mix other substances and study reactions. Such a lot of tasks to be done in less time and being accurate at the same time leads to confusion, frustration and exhaustion. argh
> 
> ...


Also some more points about me 



> 1. I also think I have unhealthy Fe function because I am constantly thinking of how other people are perceiving me from my actions and words. ''Does she think I am stupid, do they think that I am arrogant for having said that...''
> 
> 2. I am private because of this, I do not want anyone to think of me as someone that I am not. Hence I don't talk about what I truly think about something. I conceal myself from others focus by smiling and talking enthusiastically all the while thinking ' are they picking up on my act'
> 
> ...


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> 1. I can grasp concepts quickly. I can be proficient at many subjects, because I can easily understand things just from reading books. However I also tend to forget the details of whatever I learn easily but the general theme remains.


Intuition over sensing. 



> 2. I get stressed from having to multitask without compromising my focus on details and performing all the correct steps. I used to get really stressed in chemistry labs, because I have to weigh substances, then prepare accurate solutions and then mix other substances and study reactions. Such a lot of tasks to be done in less time and being accurate at the same time leads to confusion, frustration and exhaustion. argh


J type and maybe Si 



> 3. However if its just one method used to carry out a task, I can concentrate and be precise and I actually enjoy doing it.


J type 



> 4. Sometimes I seem to solve academic/technical problems that everyone gets stuck at and the solution comes suddenly in a flash of moment. However for the more mundane problems where common sense is required I seem to have none or grasp it slowly whereas others are already laughing at my foolishness. Like how to hold your bag and umbrella in such a way that you or the bag does not get wet especially if its windy too.


Ni and/or maybe Ti 



> 5. I can spend days in my home all alone just siting at the computer. However whenever I am among people my age I long to atleast have someone to talk to rather than be alone. I fear that I will miss some information or I'll fall in trouble because of being alone. Being alone among strangers is okay but being alone among people I know makes me feel weird and lonely and sad, also fearful.


Hmm 



> 1. I also think I have unhealthy Fe function because I am constantly thinking of how other people are perceiving me from my actions and words. ''Does she think I am stupid, do they think that I am arrogant for having said that...''


Could be Fe 



> 2. I am private because of this, I do not want anyone to think of me as someone that I am not. Hence I don't talk about what I truly think about something. I conceal myself from others focus by smiling and talking enthusiastically all the while thinking ' are they picking up on my act'


Maybe Fe 



> 3. I become emotional when I am under stress, like emoting in an extreme way, which makes people think I am immature and really such a reaction is really not required.


Hmm, is there an inferior function you relate to at all?
Accurate Typing: The Inferior Function - MBTI Notes

Can you elaborate on how you feel/act when stressed. What are the triggers for feeling stressed for you? 



> 4. I am obsessed with finding out my type and i'll spend countless hours on net to search articles. I have wasted a lot of time and kept aside tasks just to find my type.


This can apply to anyone. 



> 5. I need to feel motivated to do tasks otherwise I just keep postponing it but once I am motivated I am focused like a cheetah on its prey. I am also stubborn to my detriment. I clash with people because I want to stick to what I have decided.


Last part suggests J type


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

And, yes, please do the same with the other functions from funky.mbti


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

All right first with the other functions Te, Se, Ti and Si. I'll have to read a bit more and think about my inferior function and stress triggers.



> *Inferior Te* (IXFP): I know I had that information before, but I’m not sure where it is. I long to be efficient, but I can’t seem to pull it off. I do like organizing my books, though; they have their own system! I don’t like schedules, but they help me stay on track. Oh, this is wrong! I know I’m forgetting something! I should be more organized! I like to be efficient, and try to use my time wisely, and I enjoy having some sense of control over my life and environment.





> *Inferior Se* (INXJ): My awareness of my environment gives me “clues” about other people, which feed my intuition, but the less I pay attention to the people and things around me, the more wrong my conclusions are. I sometimes feel overwhelmed with too much sensory information all at once; can we put away the disco ball and turn the music down? I wasn’t sure I would like that scary ride, but I did! I’m going again!(* sensory stimulation involved in driving a car, like the sound of horns and the sound of your engine, the focus on lights and the narrow road ahead etc... I feel like I might not be able to drive well, that I'll make sensing mistakes but after I have reached the destination I sort of feel proud and happy that I was able to drive safely. A new confidence surges in me. Anything physical like climbing or jumping I feel I might fall but then I somehow do it and it makes me feel great thinking about my success afterwards but I don't try to do these things by myself. Its only when I have to due to external factors that i do it fearfully with trepidation however after I have overcome it without anything embarrassing happening I feel great, like hmm I am not as bad as I thought*) I really want to see my dreams become real, and I’m willing to do all the hard work required to make it so. I like learning things that help me be stronger and more fit.


However too much sensory stimulation and my sleep becomes erratic. All sounds and lights will come in my dreams brighter and chaotic.



> Auxiliary Ti: It really annoys me when people take too long to explain something, because I only want to know what I asked. I won't ask someone to explain something to me without having done some background search on it. So I don't like when someone starts from point A then B ,C when I want to know only about how G is connected to H or something specific like that.


 I did not like other descriptions of Ti 



> Auxiliary Si (ESXJ): The last time I tackled this project, using this technique worked, so I feel confident in my ability to succeed using the same technique. This restaurant is laid out different than it was the last time I was here; those tables were on the patio, and they had red curtains, not green. I’m happy to provide you with the details of why I am making this decision. I recognize this street, so I know where to turn! This holiday is meaningful to me, because it allows me to connect to my family or my culture. I’m disappointed if we can’t celebrate it together every year. If we’re going to do this project, let’s do research to see how others have done it before we start. I like to reflect on my own past experiences when making decisions in the present, and believe I can learn from others’ mistakes.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

oblivion7 said:


> I know this is long. I am sorry but I just don't like saying I agree more with Fe than Fi, I like to show my reasons for it too. :tongue:


No worries. I don't see why you would agree with strong Fe if you underline things like showing care through actions and don't underline things like compromising in the Fe way and make others feel involved. From all the underlines it's clear your feelings come from yourself, they belong to yourself and are not as readily shared-expressed.

Add to that tertiary Ni...

I think ISFP enneagram 4 works for you.

I don't think I have anything else to add. Unless I misunderstood something, in which case do let me know.

EDIT: oh I missed there was a whole new page in your thread. I'll read through those and may have to update this statement.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

oblivion7 said:


> Hey I posted again in the 5 things about yourself type thread that you gave, and this time I have really thought upon and written the points


Oh I don't know if you again downplayed the intuition when going through the Ni descriptions as here you sound like weak sensing again. 

I don't think I can give more input here as your self-perception isn't complete enough and speculation tires me out too much. I'm sure over time you'll figure out your type if you put in the effort yourself.

Good luck!


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@grumpytiger 

I know I am making it hard for everyone to type me because I seem to be identifying with points from various cognitive functions. All I am sure of now is that I am an introvert.
*I seem to get influenced by external environment very easily and it even shows*. I know I am a feeler. *I behave in the outside world cautiously but I am not sure whether its unhealthy Fe or just Fi because I seem to constantly think of how others perceive me but I do not go out of my way to preserve group harmony because honestly a lot of times I rebel against it because It curtails on my freedom.*

As for whether I use Fe or Fi, if you know the Fe Fi users in real life could you share your views and experiences with them. You have contributed from the start and I would love to hear your views. I think I have confusion because i lack real life experiences and have to try to understand from just reading the articles. 

Its Frustrating and tiring even for me, but I actually tried to find my type myself for almost three years. I felt I could not do it by myself and so sought help by joining here. :happy:


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@Kitty23 Hey I went through the site you gave and I am going to comment on only inferior Fe, Se and Te and Ne. I know I am not an Si dominant and hopefully put an end to this ongoing thread.



> - Do you become very careless or lose control over details that you’re usually quite good with? *Do you feel your mind is in a fog* and you act erratically, sometimes irritable and withdrawn, while other times too loud and obnoxious? (loss of healthy Si functioning) *Do you feel very out of control, act more impulsively, with less social inhibition, such as snapping at others or saying hurtful things?* *Do you feel paralyzed when you think about the future*, often catastrophizing or imagining all the things that could go wrong? Do you see signs of danger or impending doom everywhere? Do you feel sudden bouts of irrational hope only to have them cruelly dashed by reality? (*Inferior Ne*)





> - Do you feel your world is too small and the future suddenly seems bleak or opaque? Do you feel mentally shut down, like you are tired of thinking? Do you feel as though the whole world is against you, throwing up every possible obstacle to plague you? (loss of healthy Ni functioning) *Do you often feel an underlying anger, or ready to rant/rage at the slightest provocation, or want to systematically tear someone down?* Do you make a lot of careless mistakes with minor details? Do you restlessly seek out “facts” to support your ideas/actions? *Do you stew about events that are out of your control, **sometimes about how you could have behaved differently in some past situation? *Do you feel the urge to immerse yourself in some physical task like cleaning, rearranging, exercising, or mastering a hands-on skill? Do you compulsively check on certain things or fuss about aesthetic details in your environment, even your/others’ physical appearance? Do you get strong urges to escape through sensory pleasures like excessive partying, drinking, drugs, eating, sex, etc., and then afterwards berate yourself for such “shallow” behavior? Do you become more clumsy and lose some control over your body? (*Inferior Se*)





> - *Do you feel unfocused, inefficient, and scattered, like you’ve completely lost control of yourself*, and perhaps compensate by becoming obsessively analytical about proving something? *Do you feel like you cannot think straight, as though your mind is a mess?* Do you find it really hard to make sense of things that you would normally find easy to analyze? (loss of healthy Ti functioning) Do you feel too entangled by outside influences, especially from the demands of other people? *Do you become hypersensitive about other people’s opinions of you*, e.g., feeling utterly unlovable, ashamed, or alienated from others? *Do you feel really clouded by negative emotions like confusion, anger, or frustration?* Do you find yourself snapping, whining, or complaining a lot about things that would not normally bug you? Do you find yourself becoming desperate, possessive, or clingy in your relationships? (*Inferior Fe*)


-


> *Do you feel tired of caring, or become harshly judgmental, or want to pick fights with people?* (loss of healthy Fi functioning)* Are you full of blame and accusations, easily getting into rancorous arguments with people?* *Do you see everyone as inept and want to systematically nitpick everybody’s flaws?* *Do you feel worthless or hopelessly incompetent*, bitterly judging yourself for always making bad decisions or never accomplishing anything meaningful? Do you make sudden and desperate but failing attempts to get control of your life or even try to take charge of situations by ordering people around? (*Inferior Te*)


I am impulsive during stress. I am not Si dom so its not inferior Ne, I sort of don't find much to agree with inferior Se. Of inferior Fe I know I am a feeler so not a Ti dom Therefore only one option remains Inferior Te and I do seem to agree with a lot of points given.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

So inferior Te is for INFP and ISFP. But I don't think you use strong Ne. So I would say ISFP between those two types.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah. I have a question. how is Fi Se different from Fi Ne and also how is auxiliary Fe different from these two. The reason for my confusion was not being able to understand how Fe aux is different from dom Fi .


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Yeah. I have a question. how is Fi Se different from Fi Ne and also how is auxiliary Fe different from these two. The reason for my confusion was not being able to understand how Fe aux is different from dom Fi .


So ISFP's are concrete thinkers. Yet they daydream about real physical things. INFP's are abstract thinkers. They daydream about less tangible stuff. 

So Fe and Fi are both judging functions. The auxiliary Fe users are going to come off more "fluffy", bubbly, than the dominant Fi users. Dominant Fi users have a strictness about them. Dominant Fi users come off colder and more aloof than auxiliary Fe users. A Fe user might be more unsure of how it feels about a situation (right vs wrong) vs a Fi user, because the Fe user looks to external values- the consensus of what the group says. 

Could you explain Ni vs. Fi??? - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic

Fi vs Fe? - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic

How to Tell INFP vs. ISFP - Myers Briggs Typing

Type Contrast - Funky MBTI in Fiction

fictional ISFP characters and how their functions work:
http://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/tagged/c:+isfp

fictional INFP's:
http://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/tagged/c:+infp

fictional INFJ's:
http://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/tagged/c:+infj


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey so I came across this article 



> ISFP
> 
> Most likely to mistype as: INFJ
> 
> Why this mistype happens: ISFPs are often considered to be the most intuitive of all sensors. This pensive type takes life incredibly seriously and analyzes all options for their future carefully before reaching a decision – causing an incredibly high number of them to mistype as INFJs. *Additionally, the combination of introverted feeling and extroverted sensing can mimic extroverted feeling in many regards.* *Last but not least, the highly artistic ISFP often feels misunderstood by others and identifies with the statistically rare nature of the INFJ.* The main distinction between these types comes down to the difference between introverted feeling (the ISFP’s first function) and introverted intuition (the INFJ’s first function). The ISFP has tertiary Ni and will make specific, detailed plans for the future when necessary, but they are infinitely more comfortable analyzing their feelings and creating art than they are making specific plans for the future and following through on them intensely – a process that rules the INFJ’s world.


So it says Fi Se can come across as Fe at times. I actually am smiling and a bit bubbly when getting to know someone, but I become aloof and cold eventually. I also am uncomfortable when asked how I feel, because I don't want to share it. Also because my feelings are all muddled during stress.

I also came across a socionics type comparison of INFJ vs ISFP, they flip the last letter but the differences are more detailed. I agreed with the ISFP parts 


> ISFjs are not as inclined to compare and verify concepts as INFps. ISFjs assume that these can have only one unique interpretation (the "correct" interpretation), and ISFjs often do not think about the fact that the other person may be interpreting them differently.
> 
> ISFjs pay more particular attention to aspects of a situation or plan that are insufficient or
> lacking. This can be interpreted by others as ISFjs having a negative assessment of various
> ...


So I am an ISFP but became confused because of being a bit too much in the head, and not having a developed Se because I gave less importance to using this function as its the opposite attitude. So considering myself weak in Se I thought I would have it as inferior function. But I realised that even aux Se uses can experience sensory overload which I usually associated with inferior Se. I do use Ni but its not under conscious and I do not use it s a dominant function because I can see how the INFJ's views are different from my own which resulted in questioning my type. 

The funny thing is that I have got a lot of INFJ, INTJ results and sometimes even INFP but not ISFP, not even a single time. I know the reason now most Se questions are like are you adventurous, into sports, like taking risks etc which I am not. 

I would like to know how ISFP come across in real life, if you know ISFP can you describe something you have noticed about them.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

@grumpytiger Hey why have you disappeared, now you have faded into oblivion.:laughing: 

Hey you thought that I would be an ISFP long before. Thanks for suggesting it or else I would still be in confusion. When I first came across mbti I decided that I had to be an N because I was in my head too much and dreamy, indulging in fantasies and because I was clumsy from before I thought I would have Se way down in my function stack. oh, I am such a fool:sad: Hey anyway thanks or your help and do respond.:happy:


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> So I am an ISFP but became confused because of being a bit too much in the head, and not having a developed Se because I gave less importance to using this function as its the opposite attitude. So considering myself weak in Se I thought I would have it as inferior function. But I realised that even aux Se uses can experience sensory overload which I usually associated with inferior Se. I do use Ni but its not under conscious and I do not use it s a dominant function because I can see how the INFJ's views are different from my own which resulted in questioning my type.
> 
> The funny thing is that I have got a lot of INFJ, INTJ results and sometimes even INFP but not ISFP, not even a single time. I know the reason now most Se questions are like are you adventurous, into sports, like taking risks etc which I am not.
> 
> I would like to know how ISFP come across in real life, if you know ISFP can you describe something you have noticed about them.


Yes, I knew two ISFP's. I am still friends with one of them. He is laidback but then can just jump into new stuff and be completely spontaneous. He came across as cold and aloof when I first met him. He is into doing new stuff way more than I am. He is a lot more brave than me in that regards. He can be too into the moment though like during volleyball. He ran a girl over because he was so concerned about getting to the ball. So he's got that Se competitiveness. He also like philosophical questions. He also is a pacifist and would refuse to go to war even if he got drafted. He doesn't want to be "a tool for the government."- His words.

Fi-Se daydreams and are somewhat idealistic. But they daydream about real physical things/places.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Britney Spears is also an ISFP.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

oblivion7 said:


> @grumpytiger Hey why have you disappeared, now you have faded into oblivion.:laughing:


:laughing:

Btw I was busy with life, that was part of why I disappeared. 

Wow, 3 years of trying to find type, ok, that's serious. Glad if my suggestion helped.  

What you write about Fe vs Fi (group harmony vs freedom of having your own feelings) sounds like Fi>Fe and then inferior functions and that Socionics quote, it does again sound like you favor Te(Fi) over Ti(Fe). You do not seem to be high on Ne at all and I did always have the impression that you are into Ni somewhat instead of Ne so that leaves Fi/Se/Ni/Te, so ISFP, yes.


----------



## oblivion7 (Jan 13, 2016)

> Btw I was busy with life, that was part of why I disappeared.


I thought you decided to disappear because all the speculation drove you crazy. I was wondering if you would ever reply at all.:tongue:

Yeah thanks for the suggestion. I can match a lot more of my personality with ISFP than any other until now. The reason I disregarded Fi in me is because my 'behaviour' is Fe like. I mean I smile most of the time, when meeting new people I am awkwardly enthusiastic, bubbly however all such external attempts at politeness and manners feel weird to me. Also almost all Fi descriptions are about strong values and knowing them and believing them, however its only when I feel someone going against my value that I realise that I have given importance to that value in me. 

So I could not identify with Fi because I had never really build a value system in me and thought of what I value or not in abstract terms, however I have it within me because when someone goes against it I have an internal reaction to it no matter how small. I am emotional too when I am stressed so I thought Fi types would hide it and I don't, even though I try really hard, so I must not be one. Well its all based on motives rather than behaviour. I had a hard time wrapping my head around it. 

So do you know any ISFP in your life. I would love it if you shared your views on them. Nothing better than real life accounts.:happy:


----------

